# Buying a puppy from out of state - Mistake?



## Treachery (Jun 2, 2009)

I put a deposit on a puppy from out of state not realizing until recent that the puppy is in New York while I live in San Diego, CA. The puppy will need to travel a few hours to the airport and then fly for 11+ hours with one stop over in order to reach me.

I think i screwed up and I now have second thoughts. I'm beginning to believe that the puppy is better off being in a home that is closer. 

An 8 week old puppy traveling hours to the airport and then 11+ hours on an airplane with one stop over is not good. It's my fault. I did not give any thought to the travel time and did not realize that the puppy is on the other side of the US. The stress that the puppy will go through will be unbearable.

I understand that i will lose my deposit but at least the puppy will eventually find a home close to where it is presently located and be spared the shock of transition.

Am i correct in deciding to back out of this deal or would the puppy be fine traveling this far?


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

The puppy will be fine. People ship puppies around the world all the time. Mine was shipped from Portland OR to Phoenix, then to Tuscon. It's not 11 hours, but my breeder has shipped to Saudi Arabia before. I wouldn't back out for that reason.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry for the stupid question, but how did you not know your pups breeder is in NY before you put down a deposit? Also currious to know what breed the pup is, this would make a big difference as to whether it can handle the 11+ hours flight.


----------



## Bikhi Akhbar (May 26, 2009)

When I was searching for a dog in my local newspaper there were a few ads that only had an email address. When I emailed them I received one back saying the dog was in New York and a second ad said the dog was in Georgia. Both emails had a sob story about needing money for an emergency. The price of the dogs were several hundred dollars but the shipping fees were only $20.00. I was to send the $$ by MoneyGram and they would ship the dog to me the next day.

Obviously a scam. I had heard of these before and i knew better than to send them the money. I would never purchase a dog i couldn't see before I gave them the money.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

animalcraker said:


> Sorry for the stupid question, but how did you not know your pups breeder is in NY before you put down a deposit? Also curious to know what breed the pup is, this would make a big difference as to whether it can handle the 11+ hours flight.


Yeah, I was confused about that as well. If you have really checked out this breeder and KNOW for a fact that it is not a puppy mill or unethical breeder and that the pup will be in good condition I would still consider it. The fact that you didn't know until after you paid money down exactly where the dog was coming from makes me wonder though. I know here there are certain temperatures that the airlines will allow dogs to be in the cargo hold. Once you are beyond those temps they will not allow it.
My fear would be the lay over as puppies/dogs have been known to get lost. 
When I shipped my boy from North Carolina I was sick to my stomach for days and so happily relieved when I finally held him in my arms and saw that he was just fine.


----------

